# cunard



## shanick

anyone out there worked on the cunard s boats


----------



## Derek Roger

A Warm Welcome from Canada . . There are lots of Cunard and Cunard Brocklebank members on the site 
I stood bye the building of Lumiere in Davies shipyard Quebec 1976.

Regards Derek


----------



## R396040

*Cunard*



shanick said:


> anyone out there worked on the cunard s boats


Hi Shanick,
I sailed on Scotia,Scythia and Samaria during the sixties as PCS on Cunard was with them for fifteen years. Great times and memories.
Regards,
Stuart H(A)


----------



## KShips

Hello Shanick,

My grandfather sailed on ss Bothnia in 1952 as ordinary seaman.

Regards,
Ken


----------



## R58484956

Sailed on a Cunard "Q" boat.


----------



## spudo

sailed on the mv pavia in late sixties
bosun was billy salmon
regards spudo


----------



## robert moon

Hi Shanick,I was Mechanic on Scotia 67 to 70,a great little ship,
Good luck,Robert.


----------



## tom roberts

sailed on the Parthia Mauritania Andania maiden voyage to the gulf of Mexico


----------



## mattina

Hi Sailed on the Scythia banana boat in the 80's. Great crew and a great trip


----------



## neville

*neville*

I sailed on the Carinthia, Sylvania, and the Caronia, great days when we were young and fancy free,did a lot more ships out of Liverpool my hometown


----------



## Neil Mant

Hi i sailed on the scythia servia saxonia samaria and andria in the early 80s.was with Cunard from 77 to 87
Neil


----------



## pensioner

*Cunard*

(Jester) Hi 
I sailed on the following Cunard vessels; Carinthia, Port Line vessels(Cunard owned) Luminous, Lumiere, Luminetta and the heap Oloibiri as Electrician. Does that entitle me to say I worked for Cunard ( Jester) (Jester) 

regards


----------



## black pig

anyone out ther worked on mv England (Cunard) from Cape Town to Falklands 1984 -1986?


----------



## tom roberts

A lso on the Sylvania signed on first in 20 11 60 1 trip second time 11 7 67 was on her till she was laid up7 5 68.


----------



## peter johnston

hi! another cunarder here! worked on the Queen Mary,till end of 1966.then onto the Franconia (ivernia) for the New York _Bermuda run for 4 years..fantastic time and sights for a young un!


----------



## Merseyboy

black pig said:


> anyone out ther worked on mv England (Cunard) from Cape Town to Falklands 1984 -1986?


Hey Black Pig.
Sitting here talking about the sea and my mate "Smirnoff" (bleeding ippi (Hippy) ) He says he knows your name.
Merseyboy


----------



## ALAN TYLER

pensioner said:


> (Jester) Hi
> I sailed on the following Cunard vessels; Carinthia, Port Line vessels(Cunard owned) Luminous, Lumiere, Luminetta and the heap Oloibiri as Electrician. Does that entitle me to say I worked for Cunard ( Jester) (Jester)
> 
> regards


Hi, I was on the Carinthia from 1965 till she was sold, so we were on her together for sometime. I was down in the Bakehouse so didn,t get to see much. Apart from Joe Beefs in Montreal and the Market diner in New York!!


----------



## pensioner

Hi Alan I probably met you at sometime as I was on the 12-4 at various times and would have been repairing your equipment when it broke down. Do you remember the lecky greezer Bob Mac and Snowy? Ron Lowey was Boss Leckie with Stan Thompson and Frank Kelly as 2nds also Peter West. What about the Mission for latest copies of National Geographic, the old watering holes are always the best. Hope to hear from you.
Regards
Stuart Humphrey


----------



## billyboy

Nemo Mortallium Omnibus Orisapit

No man is all hours wise!. RAOB motto.


Buffalo Bill.


----------



## Neil Mant

black pig said:


> anyone out ther worked on mv England (Cunard) from Cape Town to Falklands 1984 -1986?


(==D) Hi Black pig i sailed on the Mv England between those dates not sure when,I think i was on the last trip i remember cleaning all cabins and moving all matresses in to differant parts of the ship and we didnt have any contractors on, I was in the catering department.
Neil


----------



## ALAN TYLER

pensioner said:


> Hi Alan I probably met you at sometime as I was on the 12-4 at various times and would have been repairing your equipment when it broke down. Do you remember the lecky greezer Bob Mac and Snowy? Ron Lowey was Boss Leckie with Stan Thompson and Frank Kelly as 2nds also Peter West. What about the Mission for latest copies of National Geographic, the old watering holes are always the best. Hope to hear from you.
> Regards
> Stuart Humphrey


Hi Stuart, Sorry but the names you mention don,t ring a bell, as you say the old watering holes are the best. I,m still in touch with one the chefs from the main kitchen oops galley. Unfortunately thats it, just lots of many happy memories.
Regards Alan.


----------



## pensioner

Thanks for the translation Billyboy, I always thought it was connected with Shakespeare.
regards


----------



## mark1610

I was a sprog on the Scythia, Saxonia and Samaria and I too remember the dreadful Oloibiri swinging around the buoy off Nigeria. Cricket on deck was fun though


----------



## olddog96

Hi All,I am looking for a very good friend from school days and also sailed with him a few times (56-66) .his name is Phillip Barfoot anybody know his whereabouts,he sailed mostly Cunard from Southampton,we both went to Deanery school from 51-55. my name is Vernon Castle.


----------



## paddy mcdonnell

shanick said:


> anyone out there worked on the cunard s boats


I sailed on the Saxonia,'57 and '58 I think,summertime we went to Montreal and winter,NY, Paddy Mcdonnell


----------



## Malcolm S

*Cunarder*



black pig said:


> anyone out ther worked on mv England (Cunard) from Cape Town to Falklands 1984 -1986?


Any one by the name of "Black Pig" (no offence meant) must have spent a long time on the QE2 as that was her nick name in the fleet, however her real hull colour was Federl Gray.


----------



## john w

Neil Mant said:


> Hi i sailed on the scythia servia saxonia samaria and andria in the early 80s.was with Cunard from 77 to 87
> Neil


Hi Neil, i was on the Servia, Scythia, Samaria in 76/77 and then did the last trip on the Andria before she was sold on, roughly 1980. We went down to Tasmania to load apples. I remember being on the wheel on the Scythia going down the channel doing 29 knots! You must have got to Almirante, Turbo, Limon, Santa Marta. Best regards.


----------



## Evan Lewis

*cunarders*

Years '56 -66.Ascania ,Queen Mary ,Caronia,Queen Mary (again)Mauretania, Queen Elizabeth:
Various jobs, Q.M. A.B. Tourist Deckman.1st Class Deckman (Relieving trip).
Other ships at that time .Couple of Union Castle ,Coaster and couple of Iron -ore carriers.
Reminded now of Mary Hopkins, song."Those were the days my friends!'

Cape Mail for the, Bronzy .New York for the Wranglers.
Cheers!


----------



## Wildcat

Ivernia Feb 1961 and Alsatia Nov 1961 as E.D.H. The North Atlantic at its best.


----------



## Monket

Alsatia, March 1962, EDH.


----------



## ronniemc

Evan Lewis said:


> Years '56 -66.Ascania ,Queen Mary ,Caronia,Queen Mary (again)Mauretania, Queen Elizabeth:
> Various jobs, Q.M. A.B. Tourist Deckman.1st Class Deckman (Relieving trip).
> Other ships at that time .Couple of Union Castle ,Coaster and couple of Iron -ore carriers.
> Reminded now of Mary Hopkins, song."Those were the days my friends!'
> 
> Cape Mail for the, Bronzy .New York for the Wranglers.
> Cheers!


you may have known my old man bobby mc donald he worked on both the queen mary and elizabeth b4 he took up the tug boats on the clyde steel and bennie/cory


----------



## Neil Mant

john w said:


> Hi Neil, i was on the Servia, Scythia, Samaria in 76/77 and then did the last trip on the Andria before she was sold on, roughly 1980. We went down to Tasmania to load apples. I remember being on the wheel on the Scythia going down the channel doing 29 knots! You must have got to Almirante, Turbo, Limon, Santa Marta. Best regards.


Hi John, yes i remember Almirante, turbo, puerto limon,cortez,golfito and all the rest, fantastic times i was on the fruit boats for 6.5 years andria couple of times first time was 78 then joined the servia christmas 78 paid off christmas 79. then floated between the others till i joined the Atlantic Conveyor in 85 and finally left in 87. 10 fantastic years


----------



## DMA

shanick said:


> anyone out there worked on the cunard s boats


One trip on Scotia...............(POP)


----------



## minibıl

Hello, I love ships very much, but where are Turkish Maritime Lines's ships?


----------



## R58484956

Greetings* minibil *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## country boy

Hello Shanick I Sailed on the samaria as 2nd cook&baker at about 1965 to 67


----------



## R396040

country boy said:


> Hello Shanick I Sailed on the samaria as 2nd cook&baker at about 1965 to 67


Hello Shannick,
Just checked my old discharge books, see I was Purser/Chf Stwd on Samaria from Feb 65 to Nov 66. Did we sail together ?
"George" Henderson ( Stuart)


----------



## lesso

*bermuda*



peter johnston said:


> hi! another cunarder here! worked on the Queen Mary,till end of 1966.then onto the Franconia (ivernia) for the New York _Bermuda run for 4 years..fantastic time and sights for a young un!


HELLO PETER,MY NAME IS LESLIE SMITH[DECK].I TOO WORKED ON THE NEW YORK TO BERMUDA RUN,[FRANCONIA 1966/1977].
I WORKED ON THE QUEEN MARY AS A DECK BOY PEGGY,THEN JOINED QUEEN ELIZEBETH,GOT TO NEW YORK AND THEN JOINED THE FRANCONIA.BERMUDA WAS GREAT.GIRLS BEACHES AND MOPEDS[NO HELMETS THEN]STAYED UNTILL WE GOT BACK TO LIVERPOOL.THANKS FOR BRINGING IT ALL BACK AGAIN.


----------



## PETER WHARTON

*franconia*

Hi Les, I was on the Franconia (A.B) Jan 68 paid off New York June 68 one of the best trips and ships I ever sailed on, great run and a great crowd we never had much money but never had a dull moment. great memories. all the best. Peter.


----------



## oldbosun

I was AB in Cunards freighter "Asia" pre '55. I went aboard in London KGV. Crew were in the messroom. I started asking the guys how long they'd been on her. (My first impression of the mate was he was an a**hole and I wondered what kept them there) 3 years, 4 years were the answers all down the line. I wondered what on earth kept them there that long because the ship was nothing to be proud of.
I soon found out. 
When I asked about ports of call, "Glasgow to load Scotch and Le havre to top up with all French wines and liqueurs"
When we got to sea one of the guys came around taking orders!! I was sailing with a whole deck crew of alkies! All the free booze they could handle. Or not handle more like it!

All the US east coast ports then, Bermuda, Nassau. By then the ship's empty, but we then loaded those big wooden barrels of rum in Jamaica and Trinidad for UK.

I tell you, I liked a good drink as much as anyone, but that voyage was absolutely crazy. 
I only did that one trip in my one and only Cunarder.


----------



## country boy

Hello shanick Yes we did sail together can,t remember very well though.Jimmy Ruth was 2nd Steward can you remember him?and Joe Sayonis was the cook.


----------



## Ron Hamilton

I was deckboy/bridgeboy in '47 onthe Samaria to Bombay & Salonica & ordinary seaman on the 'Bothnia' Meddy boat in '48 , wondrous days for a young lad ,sadly not to be experienced by todays youth . Ron


----------



## ray morgan

I was on the "Samaria", in 67 also on it as the "Scholar",in 71.


----------



## Ron H.

*Carinthia*



ALAN TYLER said:


> Hi, I was on the Carinthia from 1965 till she was sold, so we were on her together for sometime. I was down in the Bakehouse so didn,t get to see much. Apart from Joe Beefs in Montreal and the Market diner in New York!!


Hi, I was also on the Carinthia in 1965/66 as a Commis Waiter. Apart from Joe Beefs and Market Diner (great grub!), I remember the Dock Road pie & mash eateries in Liverpool. The cabins for us boy ratings were pretty rough but we were still expected to turn to immaculate!
Anyone else out there with Carinthia memories?
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

Hi Ron,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey!
You seem to be settling in nicely so, enjoy your time on SN and have many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------



## kevin morgan

A few early 80's Sax x2 Sam x2 and the Birkenhead lay-ups on them all.


----------



## Jed Partington

My First trip as Junior Eng joined ex Port Auckland in Keppel shipyard being converted to a sheep carrier she was renamed MV Mashalla. Maiden voyage spend most of my time trying to keep sheep alive and swiming in sheeps piss on a raft to remove wool from clogging up the jabsco pumps in the holds. We mainly ran out of Freemantle to the Gulf. God that ship was hard work, what with Sheep dying and those lovely Doxford engines. It was truly hard, but what great times. It must of been pretty good because I did two further trips on her


----------



## dondoncarp

joined servia in Birkenhead when they all got charters,was great getting back on the banana run after the flagging out of Fyffes


----------



## nelasj

*Franconia*



peter johnston said:


> hi! another cunarder here! worked on the Queen Mary,till end of 1966.then onto the Franconia (ivernia) for the New York _Bermuda run for 4 years..fantastic time and sights for a young un!


Hello, could this Franconia be the same one that sailed to New York in 1963 and 1964? Do you have any photos of the actual ship?
Have you also sailed in these years? My husband was a waiter there 63,64.
Nela.


----------



## R396040

Nela.
I sailed with cunard from 1958 to 1972.
There are photos of the franconia on this site, go to gallery at top of page and put in passenger liners then type in franconia. There were more than one ships of that name in cunards long history. Yours husbands Franconia also changed its name during its service. You might also find Sterling Castle there. I think you can download photos too. Wish you luck

Stuart
France


----------



## R396040

Also checkout the gravesend sea school website Nela for your husband. There are hundreds of photos on it from all dates,its very interesting . Group photos of many groups thtoughout the years including early sixties and before..
I myself attending the TS Vindicatrix training ship way back in 1947. memories.......
Stuart France


----------



## nelasj

Hi again Stuart,
well, if you sailed 58-72, were you on that one particular New York -Franconia, end of 63 and back to the UK in May 64??
I looked at the photos a bit, well...

Nela.


----------



## paulo53

I sailed on Port Line, Brocklebanks Samaria and ACT2
Welcome shanick


----------



## R396040

nelasj said:


> Hi again Stuart,
> well, if you sailed 58-72, were you on that one particular New York -Franconia, end of 63 and back to the UK in May 64??
> I looked at the photos a bit, well...
> 
> Nela.


Hello again Nela thanks for message..
No Im afraid I didnt sail on franconia during my Cunard years but did sail on her sister ships Sylvania. They were four ships altogether of similar design. They had quite a big fleet in those the glory days........
When you check the photos on site whe will be the one with single slighty rounded funnel \ and of course the photographs are all dated.
See on Gravesend site several photos from 60s


----------



## sailingday

Sailed on Samaria(1952) Parthia(1953) Scythia (1955) Canadian troops Quebec-Rotterdam, and again in 1957 Liverpool- New York tourist winger 2x8's americxan students, up the wall most of the time but very rewarding.


----------



## gilieman

Hi, anyone remember the Bosun on the Franconia his name was Tom King, I was AB QM from July 68 to Aug 69, Medi and the Bermuda/New York run, would like to know if he is still around, great ship great crowd!
thanks 
Donald


----------



## AllisterSpeirs

*Lampie Adelaide*

I Did Five Trips On The Corinthia New York Run Summer Canada Winter Three Trips A.b. Two Q.m Good Company Bad Run,give Me N.z. Any Day With Ss&a For Me Money Was Not A Factor It Was The Trip Down To The Land Of The Long White Cloud.


----------

